# Awesome Terrarium Philodendron



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I just picked up this great Philo for vivs. Its called Philodendron grazielae. I really like the foliage and I guess it doesn't get too much larger than whats in the photograph. What a cool plant. 




























I know a few people on here have this plant, Corey being one of them. Maybe they will chime in and give some pointers on its growth and requirements. I've been told it doesn't like to be super wet but likes the humidity.

Hopefully next week I'm gonna have cuttings available. We'll see.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

My cuttings from BJ are doing fine under normal viv conditions in with my azureus...sealed tank, T8 lighting, misting 2x/wk., coco substrate....

S


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

sports_doc said:


> My cuttings from BJ are doing fine under normal viv conditions in with my azureus...sealed tank, T8 lighting, misting 2x/wk., coco substrate....
> 
> S


Hey Shawn, thanks for the info. Have you noticed the foliage getting much larger than whats in my pictures at all?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

You need to stop posting new crap for sale until I hunt down the XXL exo terrarium :lol: I'm not the biggest fan of Philos but that one has a real nice shape to it.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Antone,

I like the leaf shape,

Any chance you can get a pic of Golden Pothos Beside it to show us how how much Smaller or Bigger it is ???


Todd


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Is it difficult to tell from the 2nd picture with the quarter for size reference?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

that is full grown...leaf size same.

S


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

It is for me , Might not be as hard for others tho.





Todd


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Okay Shawn, thanks.

Todd, are you speaking of the golden pothos thats yellow and green variegated that can take full sun? If so, the leaves on that plant can be the same size or they can be quadruple (or more) the size depending on how high they get.

That leaf is about the width of a baseball at the biggest I'd say. Hope that helps.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Keep us posted Antone (allthough I am sure I don't need to tell you that LOL) I would be very interested. It looks like they would make very good egg laying sites.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah Steve, no problem. Its looking like I will have about a dozen cuttings available next week. Just keep an eye on the Classifieds.

What a neat plant!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes I am Antone!


I personally find Golden Pothos to have to big of leaves to look nice in most vivs,

Again thats personal preference ! 

But I really like those leaves on that Philo tho.


Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I may add that this preference comes from using Mini orchids in many of my Vivs. which get covered by the huge leaves of the Pothos and Philos.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Yes I am Antone!
> 
> 
> I personally find Golden Pothos to have to big of leaves to look nice in most vivs,
> ...


Todd ive seen golden pothos leaves bigger than my head!! this philo would be much better full grown :lol:


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow Ive never seen em quite that big!


But definately every bit 5 inches across and 6 inches long ! Prolly bigger! 



Todd


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, there is a lady across from my buddies house that has them with leaves that are about the size of basketballs at least. Probably bigger. I'll have to snap some pics.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Just thought I'd share that I have a few cuttings available of this Philo for those that are interested.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

*drool*

Anyone here try Philodendron micans or P. 'Ginny'? These two also seem quite nice if you need something with these kind of leaves.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I've used both. Micans doesn't get leaves this round but it is an attracive one. Philo "Ginny" is mis labelled and is actually Raphidophora tetrasperma. It used to be called Amydrium "Ginny" until it was reclassified. We're talking about the one with the bifurcated leaves right? Its a great plant, I've got some myself.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Frogtofall: Yep. No SA plant that shows leaves like Rhapidophora has?

Also, where does this particular philo. come from? How easy is it to care for?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Dendrobait said:


> Frogtofall: Yep. No SA plant that shows leaves like Rhapidophora has?
> 
> Also, where does this particular philo. come from? How easy is it to care for?



There is a Monstera that look almost identical to it. The monster will be many , MANY times the size in adult form though.

I don't know where this Philo is from, but so far, I've not had any problems with it. I was told that it doens't like to be as wet as the other Philos though. But planting cuttings in a viv won't be a problem at all.


----------

